# Tire recommendations for dirt & gravel roads



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

It’s been a long time since I was posting, as I was too busy training and road racing in Sicily. I’ve just moved from Sicily to SE Turkey, and hung up my racing bike. The move to Turkey has prompted a switch from road cycling to off pave XC style cycling. With all the hard packed and gravel roads to ride, I’m now looking for the best tires to use on my tandem. I’ve been running Gatorskin 26”x 25mm tires on my Santana, but these tires just aren’t going to do for dirt & gravel roads. I’ve been out for a few rides on my Litespeed Blue Ride half bike with 35mm XC tires. The 35mm wide tires give a really good ride, and good bike handling. I was wondering if any of you tandem teams have a favorite XC tire you use for gravel & dirt? I need tires for 26" wheels.
Thanks in advance for any recommendations!
The accompanied pic’s were taken on a ride across the plain of Adana, Turkey


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I was going to answer this one but then you mentioned 26" wheels. Ouch!

How about some nice Ritchie Tom Slick Pros in the 1.4 width?


----------

